# Home Power Station



## outdoorguy01 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have an awesome lithium battery for emergency home power. It has a 24v 250ah (6300wh) battery bank & a 2000 watt pure sine wave inverter. It can be charged with solar panels or an 800w wind turbine. Currently, I have 600 watt of solar and it charges it up in about 7 hours. I'm planning to add another 300 watts soon. I also like that I can add a transfer switch and connect four 15A circuits to my home outlets.

I don't have the wind turbine because we don't get much wind where I live. But, I can see it being really useful for hurricanes.


----------

